

Goby: the best search engine for what's going on - trendcaller
http://www.trendcaller.com/2010/05/goby-best-search-engine-for-whats-going.html

======
mikeknoop
"For examples, location, phone numbers, and event dates and times are key
pieces of info which need to be presented and factored into the search, but
are likely listed in very arbitrary ways which need intelligent
"contextualization" by the search engine."

Wasn't this the goal of Facebook's Open Graph? Websites which represent
objects could have this data readily available, without the fuss of
contextualizing arbitrary data.

------
peteforde
Are you working on Goby?

~~~
donaq
It does seem like blatant promotion.

------
joe_the_user
Just tried it.

It's far behind the East Bay Express for events near Oakland, Ca.

This _is_ an appealing area. I want there to be a good engine like this
because I want to find out what happening as well as promote my own events. I
wish that some search engine _was_ good at this. Goby doesn't seem to be there
yet.

The busy ajax front page isn't good either. Sorry if it's old hat but search
engines should be minimalist like Google.

~~~
joe_the_user
Also, this is hard because most of the standard sites for posting events (like
craigslist) don't allow aggregators to scrape their sites - well, it's obvious
why they wouldn't want that...

Also, the _time_ part is the hardest problem. How can a spider determine
_when_ an event post on the web is happening and index it - including "every
third Friday" events? (not impossible but hard)

